# Samurai Spider...



## Asgard (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello!

Sometime ago I saw a tv show about a samurai spider (done by national geo.). Nice little fellows. I've been on the internet trying to find them...but I can not find their scientific name (latin name)...can anyone help? also some information about them.

Thank you very much

kind regards


----------



## toolrick (Dec 11, 2008)

Is this the spider you are talking about???

http://images.google.com.co/imgres?...rev=/images?q=Samurai+Spider&gbv=2&hl=es&sa=G


----------



## Asgard (Dec 11, 2008)

no no! not at all!

yellow stripes...big size....I will try to get more information...I just thought that show from national geographic was a popular one....


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 11, 2008)

Maybe a type of orb weaver?Im no expert though:8o


----------



## Erigo (Dec 11, 2008)

Argiope bruennichi?


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 12, 2008)

toolrick said:


> Is this the spider you are talking about???
> 
> http://images.google.com.co/imgres?...rev=/images?q=Samurai+Spider&gbv=2&hl=es&sa=G


What sp. of spider is that?


----------



## Dutcharachno (Dec 12, 2008)

I think you mean "Agriopes'' species those crazy japanese guys use them for spider fightings thats why they call them "Samurai spiders''


----------



## Asgard (Dec 12, 2008)

Lovelly animals!!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dewaine (Dec 12, 2008)

Dutcharachno said:


> I think you mean "Agriopes'' species those crazy japanese guys use them for spider fightings thats why they call them "Samurai spiders''
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dewaine said:


> Dutcharachno said:
> 
> 
> > I think you mean "Agriopes'' species those crazy japanese guys use them for spider fightings thats why they call them "Samurai spiders''
> ...


----------



## Dutcharachno (Dec 13, 2008)

Or get a "Nephila,ssp'' the females get very large and you can them in a corner of your room so it can build a web.

Nephila sp''


----------



## Raikiri (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi,

the Samurai spider's scientific name is Argiope amoena.


----------



## Asgard (Dec 14, 2008)

Raikiri said:


> Hi,
> 
> the Samurai spider's scientific name is Argiope amoena.


100% correct!! thank you very much...but thanks to all others also!

Regards


----------



## echostatic (Dec 14, 2008)

Dutcharachno said:


>


those guys have some amazing abdomens. that one has a pattern that looks just like some sort of creature with big eyes and ears!


----------



## dtknow (Dec 14, 2008)

the critter from pinky and the brain...thatsd who


----------



## bhoeschcod (Dec 16, 2008)

dtknow said:


> the critter from pinky and the brain...thatsd who


Nice one


----------

